# Profiles from the Frontline.



## Red Ryder (Feb 6, 2013)

I remember seeing some of these when they first came out. It was the first time I saw how SF operates in the field and I loved it! That MSGT is a badass! Here's part 1, the rest can be found on posters page.




I posted it in the Modern Conflict forum because it shows more than just SF.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 6, 2013)

I've never seen this before. SSG Gene Vance's death is covered in the last 5 min. of part 2.

Blue Skies SOT-A


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 7, 2013)

That was a very emotional 5 min.


----------



## Squidward (Feb 8, 2013)

Shows CW2 Micheal Duskin when he was a SSG too. He was killed in action October 23 2012.

We all miss you Big Mike.


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 8, 2013)

Just read CW2 Duskin's bio, wow what a great man and terrible loss for this country. RIP.

I also noticed the young Lt from the 82nd Kyle Walton went on to serve in 3rd SFG, I remember the name from the battle of Shok Valley. Guess seeing SF in action made a impression on him.


----------

